# Yohimburn-ES or Lipoderm-Y, anyone?



## sdupdike (May 18, 2005)

Anyone use either of these products?  I've read reviews on the both, and some people swear by them.  Most people see results when using it on their abs.


----------



## Robboe (May 18, 2005)

I'll endorse Lipoderm-Y and LipoDerm-Ultra. Especially the latter. used on stubborn chest fat. Worked well.


----------

